# Proxies for c'tan.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

As one can guess the vast majority of necron armies are going to have the same 2 models representing the vast majority of all the c'tan shards.

Now for those that want to have a more flexible c'tan pantheon I was hoping to get a list going of relatively representative proxies from GW and other gaming companies that could represent a c'tan with minimal conversion.

To add even more depth to this question feel free to get themes going where the proxed model represents certain abilities the c'tan can take.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A friend of mine made a c`tan from the necrosphinx and one of the storm of magic scenery kits. 

He used the torso of the necrosphinx complete with the bladed arms (since he used the kit as a warsphinx) and then joined it to the whirling energy vortex from whatever fulcrum has the swirling energy vortex. It looks pretty good.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

a few of the tomb kings would work, or that forgeworld carrion crawler if you wanted a robotic feel.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think that the C'tan could be represented quite well by slimmer-looking Daemon Princes with a few things changed.

Less horns, less wings, no markings, less spike-y bits and less mass = suitable proxy for me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

was also thinking that you might see some love from FW, when the eldar codex was released they did the two FW Avatar models (which are awesome) wouldnt be out of the ordinary for FW to put out a few Ctan to give the necron FW range some bulk. 
Might also see some necron constructs from them at some point, maybe some conversion sets? or characters models


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I think "Samael, Warrior Angel" from Hell Dorado would fit rather well.


----------



## chino101 (Nov 11, 2011)

*my idea:*

im actually in the middle of converting mine. inquisitor bound daemon model. with yet to chose between griffon, pegasus or tzentch wings. what ya think?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I wants me a female looking c'tan, just so a none elf female model can actaully acomplish something in the game besides being murdered for their blood.


----------



## chino101 (Nov 11, 2011)

haha i love that story in the GK book about the SOB made me lol a little bit


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> I wants me a female looking c'tan, just so a none elf female model can actaully acomplish something in the game besides being murdered for their blood.


Reaper miniatures have lots of female models.

Otherwise I guess you'd have to do something based on Saint Celestine, but paint the armour all dull metal and de-Imperium-ify it, then change the head for something, maybe a hood like the Changeling.

Come to think of it, a scaled-up Changeling without the extra ars would make a great C'tan.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m making a machine Dragon out of the Deceiver and a fuckton of plasticard. 

Will post pics if want?


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

What Ninja said.

Robo-Dragons rock.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The Scorpian of Khorne has a very evil robot look.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice! Did you build that one. Here is mine.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yo.  


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1109846#post1109846


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Im thinking, when I get round to adding a C'tan (probably in my 2000 its army) of using one of these guys Tomb Kings Sepulchral Stalkers

Good idea?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

At once point I used a chromed sheep model with a gold tint to it as a Deceiver model. Though with true line of sight I had to do away with that since some people could claim modeling for advantage.

Prior to that I got lots of laughs for fielding the invincible sheep of doom.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

IanC said:


> Im thinking, when I get round to adding a C'tan (probably in my 2000 its army) of using one of these guys Tomb Kings Sepulchral Stalkers
> 
> Good idea?


Could work. Maybe coil the tail so it appears as though its hovering or tearing out of the ground or something?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been debating on getting a Goku action figure. And shouting Kamehameha everytime he launches the Transdimensional Thunderbolt.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sauron, The Necromancer from the Lord of the Rings range with a head swap.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A fluttershy c'tan proxy would be hilarious in a serious game.... just saying


----------

